# Something that helped me



## Dilly4

Hi all,

I have only recently joined the website as my girlfriend came across it. I suffer from constipation, cramps and a burning sensation in my stomach and esophagus. I also had really bad acid reflux and everytime I ate I just bloated to the point where I felt unhappy with the way I look, I would buy oversized t-shirts just to hide my stomach. Sad that i became so self conscious of the way I looked that i actually stopped going out. My doctor prescribed me lansoprazole and omeprazole he said the acidity in my stomach was high and i was told to exercise and drink copious amounts of water. He also prescribtred me 0.5mg of peppermint oil. Which I tried, and all I got was a lot of flatulence and more cramping so I came of the peppermint oil. Don't get me wrong I even went to boots and bought that stuff called ibs relief by colfac or something worst £8 I ever spent. Did not help at all.

However now the only thing I have found that works is a product my mum found from a friend of hers something called toxaprevent plus? she bought me the capsules and sachets and i was told to take 1 sachet and 2 tablets in the morning then 2 tablets at lunch and 2 at dinner. For about 2 days my stomach felt a bit less bloated then on the 3rd day I had what was an irregular amount of time on the toilet about 6 times not like diarreah but enjoyable No.2 and that's it my stomach has completely stopped. I have no bloating, no cramps and I haven't had any acid reflux in four months. With Omeprazole I was finding I was becoming really constipated but now I have stopped taking them. The germans not only build good cars but apparently can help build your stomach and make it functional again!! I just wanted to share this because it has helped me a lot and i have suggested it to other people and they have had the same affects. though I would read up about it, as i didn't read into the product and just took it... i was shall i say desperate especially since i had taken a week of work because my stomach felt like it had been kicked a few times! however from researching it i found it was a patented medical device, which i don't know how that works? i spoke to my doctor and he was surprised and said he was happy for me to try it as he often suggests other solutions. here is the link where i bought it from. i hope it helps anyone the way it has helped me. www.toxaprevent.co.uk

also I think they have youtube videos which kind of broke down all the science behind it. cheers all and i hope it helps


----------



## westr

first post asking people to buy stuff off a website, and youre posting in the wrong forum. i think youre a salesman.


----------



## JMH91

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detoxification_(alternative_medicine)


----------



## JMH91

Apparently they don't bleep out "whore", apologies


----------



## Dilly4

westr said:


> first post asking people to buy stuff off a website, and youre posting in the wrong forum. i think youre a salesman.


Hi,

Nope I just wanted to share what worked for me that's all. I thought that's what these forums were for not just to talk about how it has affected me? The wikipedia page was an interesting read, but i just read what was on there website and went by it but thanks anyway.


----------



## Nojokeibs

You're right Dilly4, that is the purpose of these forums. I for one, thank you for sharing this. I've never thought to try zeolite as something you eat, but it makes a sort of logic. I'll spend some more time researching it before I actually try it though. Seems like it would be bad for some conditions like diverticulitis, depending on how exactly it was made.

There are some traditional societies that eat various clays, which would sometimes include some zeolite. I wouldn't claim that the zeolite was the reason they did it. Chimps also eat clays, not to say that that's why we should do it, but it shows it's probably not toxic to us. I'm not sure that zeolite is such an odd idea.

I prefer to guard against instant resistance to new ideas. Maybe I'll never buy this particular product, but I'll research zeolite sometime when I feel the need for this kind of help. Thank you for mentioning it.


----------



## Nojokeibs

JMH91 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Detoxification_(alternative_medicine)


Wikipedia = Quackwatch

They're equally distorted. Use it for basic background, but keep in mind that the source is somebody who in other circumstances would use the word "woo" to describe your supplements.


----------



## JMH91

Quackwatch is written by responsible physicians. As to the equation, that site is referenced once on the page. It is inaccurate to say they are equivalent, but even if they were the same, Quackwatch represents the MAINSTREAM SCIENTIFIC CONSENSUS regarding quackery such as this. It is your reality that is distorted I'm afraid

Strongly suspect Dilly is trying to sell this product. They will likely never post again after this, and likely many similar posts from new users have appeared across several forums promoting the same product


----------



## horizonzero

I'm definitely going to order some and give it a shot what's the harm it's only £13 !


----------



## JMH91

Um ... the harm is to your wallet? 13$ of harm


----------



## Nojokeibs

I'm not a big fan of the mainstream scientific consensus as you might have already guessed by my posts. So quackwatch is something I read when I want a good laugh. Just to point out one aspect of the matter. I had severe torticollis when I was a child, complete with a facial tic that involved my shoulder. Regular doctors told me I'd have a distorted face when I grew up and I had to have surgery and wear a brace for the rest of my life.

A chiropractor CURED IT. Totally cured it. That was in the 1980s when people who thought like Quackwatch were trying to discredit chiropractors and deny them entry into the medical profession. Today you can still see a slight curve in my spine, but it just gives me an occasional ache, and the facial tic is down to a such a minor issue with occipetal neuralgia that I haven't had a "shot" for it in over two years. Quackwatch types would've had me go under the knife while I was a child.

Put that in your blender and drink it.

I don't "hate" or even avoid doctors. Most of them are quite reasonable people who don't think like Quackwatch. If you examine the age of the people who run Quackwatch you will see they are mostly retired doctors. If you have an elderly relative, then you know of the scams that circulate in the elderly community. Those scams are very real and very damaging and very malicious. My own family member recently fell victim to a fake Omega-3 oil scam. I now send them a regular shipment of fish oil so they don't need to spend money on this expensive supplement, directly from Swanson vitamins. They fell victim to it because fish oil was "expensive" and the one they bought was cheap. It was also full of mineral oil.

I think there's a difference between a scam and somebody trying to publicize something that might help someone.


----------



## Nojokeibs

JMH91 said:


> Um ... the harm is to your wallet? 13$ of harm


Ohh you missed one... the wasted time argument.. you see? I have been reading the arguments on both sides.


----------



## Alli Rami

although you are on the wrong forum and you don't have leaky gas, but this product might help us to reduce our symptoms and regulate the digestive system.

the only suspicious thing in your post is this "my mum found from a friend of hers something called...." it sounds like youtube ads!


----------



## JMH91

Anecdotes, which is what alternative medicine clings too, because when you look at the evidence it just doesn't work.

Your opinion of the mainstream scientific consensus is irrelevant. Like I said to someone else, if you think you know more than generations of scientist who have built up this evidence, then that is your problem. If you want to buy from a website called "toxaprevent.com" then that is also your problem.


----------



## Nojokeibs

That particular anecdote is from my very own life. I'm not "clinging to" it, I'm living in it. Thanking God that my mother was foreign and she had the sense to keep demanding a "bone doctor" until someone mercifully said "Do you mean a chiropractor?" so she could find the person she was looking for. When I grew up and saw what the AMA had done to try and discredit Chiropractors, I was honestly outraged.

What Quackwatch and the "consensus" hides behind is the statement that "evidence doesn't exist." But it does. It exists all around you. The ketogenic diet was working for decades. Then what? It had no evidence and children were medicated instead, that didn't work, and now the ketogenic diet is back. It still has no double blind studies like you people always demand. Do you know why? Because your very own consensus is that you cannot put children's lives in danger during a medical study. And doing a double blind study might endanger the children involved. Furthermore, how are you going to fool people about the food they're eating? For a few months? Even if you could fix that design problem, there's still the life of the child at stake.

This is a fallacy. We are supposed to assume that scientists either have done studies fulfilling the requirements you specify, or that they could, but in fact, they have not and/or could not. Your arguments are often deceptive when they demand double blind studies that would put human subjects in danger (not done due to ethics), or simply "more is needed" when the evidence already exists, or when you claim that studies need to be "replicated" when you know full well that very few studies are ever fully replicated (I wish they were, but that's the reality, few places want to spent time or money on it).

Another example, the SCD diet was dismissed and abandoned. Then Monash University discovered FODMAPS, which is probably what SCD was part way to discovering when the Immunologist gave it up. So I guess everyone who suffered from FODMAPS in the interim should just eat their wheat and shut up, eh? Just keep waiting for the Gods of Medicine to give you permission to do what helps? Good luck with that.

I completely agree with being tough on scams, but not at the expense of "cutting out the noise by losing the signal." *Maybe when you see something like somebody selling zeolite, instead of dismissing it, you should think about who would be best to study it. Find a scientist who wants to do a study on it. Just a basic... what happens if you ingest zeolite? I want to know. *


----------



## JMH91

This post is a blatant advert, and as I said it is your problem if you want to waste your money and believe in this and other nonesense


----------



## Nojokeibs

JMH91 said:


> This post is a blatant advert, and as I said it is your problem if you want to waste your money and believe in this and other nonesense


By this I assume that you have no access to any scientists who might be able to follow up this lead, and your only function is to dismiss anything you identify as an "advert."

The interesting thing is that all this time you've been so concerned about other people spending their money, and other people believing in things and other people thinking things about nonsense.... perhaps you'd be happier if you just said what you thought , what your opinion is, what your belief is, and what you think. The sentence starts with "This post is" as if you're stating a fact, but it's not a fact that we know for sure. It's your manner that is wrong, not your opinion.

I'm perfectly happy to accept that you think this is nonsense and are not willing to spend money on this product. I'm not willing to spend money on it either. The idea of zeolite though, that is an idea I will follow up.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

I quickly glanced at this site and saw they sell detoxification products which target - histamine intolerance, ammonia, lead, mercury, cesium. How does one know if they actually are affected by one or some of these ? How does one know if these detox products work ?

I strongly recommend that one do some research before they consider trying such products. If you want to just get people's opinions or thoughts on such things, try posting them on forums like:

http://www.badscience.net/forum/

http://skeptics.stackexchange.com/

Sometimes, you might not get any real or conclusive answers. But, there is no harm in posting all this in other places. If you have any more sites like these, then please add.


----------



## Dilly4

Hi All,

Wow that was a long and eventful read. No I do not work for the company, I just wanted to mention it as a way of helping people. Zeolites are quite amazing and wikipedia is a great starting point. However I have begun to read about it a lot more and clay is a form of zeolite it has something in there called bentonite. This removes toxins and technically is a detox product. I saw an article recent in the daily mail about it: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2692760/Drinking-clay-new-health-trend-sweeping-Hollywood-Zoe-Kravitz-Elle-Macpherson-said-fans.html have a read of that.

It is quite an interesting product, and it has worked perfectly well for me. It was just a suggestion for people to have a look at. I received an email of my order and they had attached a few youtube videos if anyone wishes to watch them, they were informative.

Here is one:






Hope this helps anyway, and not to cause any arguments!


----------



## IndianRopeTrick

Dilly4 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Wow that was a long and eventful read. No I do not work for the company, I just wanted to mention it as a way of helping people. Zeolites are quite amazing and wikipedia is a great starting point. However I have begun to read about it a lot more and clay is a form of zeolite it has something in there called bentonite. This removes toxins and technically is a detox product. I saw an article recent in the daily mail about it: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2692760/Drinking-clay-new-health-trend-sweeping-Hollywood-Zoe-Kravitz-Elle-Macpherson-said-fans.html have a read of that.
> 
> It is quite an interesting product, and it has worked perfectly well for me. It was just a suggestion for people to have a look at. I received an email of my order and they had attached a few youtube videos if anyone wishes to watch them, they were informative.
> 
> Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps anyway, and not to cause any arguments!


Arguments are exactly what everything needs, especially claims like this. Questions and arguments are good as long as they are civil. So, here goes -

1 - How do you find out that a person has heavy metals in their body ?

2 - How does a person know that his lack of energy and stomach ailments are caused by

heavy metal poisoning and not by just poor diet and too much caffeine ?

3 - What are the symptoms of heavy metal poisoning ? Please mention the metal, quantity and specific symptoms.

Thanks.


----------



## Dilly4

IndianRopeTrick said:


> Arguments are exactly what everything needs, especially claims like this. Questions and arguments are good as long as they are civil. So, here goes -
> 
> 1 - How do you find out that a person has heavy metals in their body ?
> 
> 2 - How does a person know that his lack of energy and stomach ailments are caused by
> 
> heavy metal poisoning and not by just poor diet and too much caffeine ?
> 
> 3 - What are the symptoms of heavy metal poisoning ? Please mention the metal, quantity and specific symptoms.
> 
> Thanks.


Hey, well as I said i'm not making a claim I was just telling sufferers what worked for me, because I thought this is what the group was for to share feelings and anything that helped us? However to answer your questions from reading various articles and reading through the toxaprevent website and videos. Your body will take in toxins and heavy metals through various foods, I mean look at how horrendous pollution is through out the world. Don't you think these things would have an effect on our health. Working and living in toxic environments. In answer to your second question, did you watch the video? It talks about how coffee and poor diet and caffeine being a factor of having a lack of energy? Do you know how much crap coffee contains, google it and you can see for yourself. Half the time you don't know what's going into your food, you see all the various scandals coming out for all these massive food/drink giants. All this does is bind those toxins and heavy metals in the digestive tract and just allows your liver to better deal with anything that is left over.

It is known that some Neuro-degenerative diseases are caused by heavy metal toxicity. Which has a negative effect on the immune system. If you want to see what metals, just check there website out as I probably can not answer in-depth about the various metals. However I hope I have helped to answer some of the questions. Once again i'm not a sales person I just wanted to let people know what helped me.


----------

